# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Tiện trên android

## anhcos

Android app: Lathe Worker:Machine Simulator

Dành cho các bác chưa có máy tiện:



Máy tiện cơ, bài đầu tiên là tiện gỗ bằng tay, có nút ấn để đảo chiều phôi... mấy level sau chưa thử được, bác nào vọc chơi thử:
Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...es.latheworker

----------

cnclaivung, Echchum

----------


## ahitech

good app!!!!

----------

